# Help! Paph. hainanense or Paph. appletonianum var. hainanense or else?



## vinhpicohp (Feb 19, 2013)

I would be appreciated to your judgement on what species my paphiopedilum is which bloomed a week before.

I am wondering it is Paph. hainanense or Paph. appletonianum var. hainanense, but not sure

Thank you!

1st day of blooming













After a week of blooming


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2013)

not hainanense; if it were it would have light foliage with dark markings. (Similar to the diff between superbiens and superbiens v. curtsii) I'm not even sure this is either. It could be a hybrid like Phnom penh.


----------



## abax (Feb 19, 2013)

Lovely whatever it is.


----------



## Stone (Feb 20, 2013)

I would say yes. Foilage can be variable in this group. Beautiful BTW


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 20, 2013)

excellent petal colour.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## Hera (Feb 20, 2013)

Very pretty. Enviable.


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 20, 2013)

So pretty.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 20, 2013)

NYEric said:


> not hainanense; if it were it would have light foliage with dark markings. (Similar to the diff between superbiens and superbiens v. curtsii) I'm not even sure this is either. It could be a hybrid like Phnom penh.



Depending on the source, of course.. the plant looks like it is wild-collected, so more likely to be hainanense rather than Phnom Penh.. whatever it is, very nice wide petals..


----------



## vinhpicohp (Feb 20, 2013)

paphioboy said:


> Depending on the source, of course.. the plant looks like it is wild-collected, so more likely to be hainanense rather than Phnom Penh.. whatever it is, very nice wide petals..



Yes! It is wild-collected and grown in a natural way.


----------



## Ray (Feb 20, 2013)

I thought a lot of folks considered hainanense to simply be a population of appletoniamum from that island.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 20, 2013)

What is the leaf span of the petals? I think it is an appletonianum.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Feb 20, 2013)

eggshells said:


> What is the leaf span of the petals? I think it is an appletonianum.



Well! A question will come out from your comment. That is, its leaves seemed not a paph. appletonianum.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 20, 2013)

It looks to me (at least from what I can see) that the lower leaf has a mottling like appletonianum. The newer leaves show that somehow the mottling had become subtle and could be a result of cultural treatment. But even then, like Eric said. The hainanense has a much smaller leaf and it has a foliage reminiscent of a superbiens var. curtisii. Dot has a picture of hainanense and so as Pete if you search in this forum so you could compare the foliage of your plant. This is just my opinion though and by far not an expert so take it with a grain of salt!


----------



## vinhpicohp (Feb 20, 2013)

eggshells said:


> It looks to me (at least from what I can see) that the lower leaf has a mottling like appletonianum. The newer leaves show that somehow the mottling had become subtle and could be a result of cultural treatment. But even then, like Eric said. The hainanense has a much smaller leaf and it has a foliage reminiscent of a superbiens var. curtisii. Dot has a picture of hainanense and so as Pete if you search in this forum so you could compare the foliage of your plant. This is just my opinion though and by far not an expert so take it with a grain of salt!



I have in my collection some appletonianum those leaves motting, petals not like this


----------



## eggshells (Feb 20, 2013)

vinhpicohp said:


> I have in my collection some appletonianum those leaves motting, petals not like this



I agree with the petals, It is somehow unique but this might just be a variation between clones or something else. The problem is, figuring out what it is. Personally I think its just variation between clones. But it is nice. Certainly a nice trait for breeding.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like an appletonianum. The mottling and the vegetative form can vary.


----------



## labskaus (Feb 20, 2013)

If your plant has been collected on the island of Hainan, it is a very nice appletonianum var. hainanense. If it has been collected elsewhere, it is a very nice form of appletonianum (var. appletonianum).


----------



## tim (Feb 20, 2013)

Plants in this group lacking distinct markings on the leaves were at one point called paph wolterianum...


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 20, 2013)

Back in the 80's appletonianum's had staminodes like this;http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...v=2&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1&sa=X&ved=0CDoQrQMwCA
But these days folks are calling everything appletonianums


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd call it a very nice hainanense.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Feb 21, 2013)

Again we look at its second flower pictured today


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm on Dot's side....hainanense!


----------



## Dido (Feb 21, 2013)

the color looks intense and now it looks more like one only a real red one. 
Self it and send the seed to me.......


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I'm on Dot's side....hainanense!



Not hainanense; maybe appletonianum but not v. hainanense.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 21, 2013)

What Eric said........


----------



## The Mutant (Feb 22, 2013)

The foliage looks more like that on my _appletonianum_ than that on my _hainanense_, but I'm no expert.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes you are.


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2013)

vinhpicohp said:


> Yes! It is wild-collected.



From where?


----------



## vinhpicohp (Feb 22, 2013)

Rick said:


> From where?



I bought them from a person in the South, Vietnam


----------



## Stone (Feb 22, 2013)

Here are pics of appletonianum in vietnam
http://botanyvn.com/cnt.asp?param=news&newsid=1213&lg=en


----------



## vinhpicohp (Feb 22, 2013)

Stone said:


> Here are pics of appletonianum in vietnam
> http://botanyvn.com/cnt.asp?param=news&newsid=1213&lg=en



I have read the article and myself did conduct some similar questions to my friends, who experienced in Paph. or Orchid growth in Vietnam. In fact, the answer ranged from one to another.

I suppose; 

1. appletonianum,
2. appletonianum x villosum (as cribbii),
3. appletonianum x hainanese,


----------



## eggshells (Feb 22, 2013)

Read the geographical location ie Southern Vietnam 

http://www.orchidspecies.com/paphappletonianum.htm


----------



## vinhpicohp (Feb 22, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Read the geographical location ie Southern Vietnam
> 
> http://www.orchidspecies.com/paphappletonianum.htm



Tks! I think an appletonianum


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 23, 2013)

Stone said:


> Here are pics of appletonianum in vietnam
> http://botanyvn.com/cnt.asp?param=news&newsid=1213&lg=en



That's a pretty hybrid.


----------



## jtrmd (Feb 23, 2013)

I say call it whatever ''YOU'' think it might be from your own research.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Feb 24, 2013)

jtrmd said:


> I say call it whatever ''YOU'' think it might be from your own research.



Tks :clap:


----------

